
Download large files from remote servers using Nginx and Docker - prtkgpt
http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/devops/download-large-files-from-remote-servers-using-nginx-docker
======
chad-autry
Don't quite understand why this would be better than sticking an sftp server
in a docker container.

